# Setup Only Thread



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

My bows are set up this way

Mathews Z7, 28" 70#, qad ultra-test hd, easton carbon injexion (456 grns w/nocturnals), x-factor 6"stab, Black Gold ascent 5 pin .019 sight, Mathews quiver

Heli-m, same specs, same rest, same stab & arrows, 5 pin Copper John

Elite Pure 28" 70#, qad HDX, Easton da' torch 330's w/brass inserts, Black Gold 5 pin .019 1st 2 pins, last 3 are .010, same stab


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

~2013 Hoyt Spyder 27"/60lbs
-Ripcord Code Red rest
-Trophy Ridge Hit-Man 5 sight
-Fuse Axium Pro 6" stabilizer
-Rage Cage 5 arrow quiver
-380gr Gold Tip Expedition Hunter arrows with Blazer vanes and wraps
-100gr Rage Chisel Tip broadheads


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice,Ill get a couple pics up of my to main bows here soon.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

*Elite Answer*

I made some flo green & black strings for it, and today robinhooded an arrow with it even before I put my peep sight in it, and my 3rd shot nearly robinhooded my robinhood since it busted the end of my 2nd arrow which was the one that stuck in my first arrow


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Details in signature except I turned it down to about 58 lbs because I hurt my shoulder back during December last year.... And I changed from the 3 inch fusions to the 2 inch zebra striped blazer vanes..... I'm ready to see one of them sexy beast covered in blood!!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I have my Answer dead on out to 60yds at the bow shop. took it outside at the back of the shop & set a bag down in the retention pond behind it & set my pins out to 60yds. I will probably have to redo it slightly again when my Easton Torches come in since right now I'm shooting my Injexions through it. sometimes I think I'll decide to not get the Torches but want them so I dont have to worry about forgetting broadheads cause if I do forget them I'm done since I'd have to order the broadheads thatll fit them. but until I get my torches I'm using my Injexions and am still waiting on a black gold sight for it too


----------



## Alone coyote (Feb 22, 2013)

Anybody using a recurve bow I am using the pse kingfisher and old fiberglass bow for bowfishing


----------



## BuckHunter_Kyle (Oct 11, 2012)

70lb 2012 diamond outlaw 
70lb 2011 mathews Z7 black limbs


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

In the sig except now 58 lbs. And a monster 7 at 28.5, 55 lbs., Easton bloodlines, tru glo sight, ripcord.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

got my Answer off of lay-away today. gonna do some hog hunting now so I can get some kills in before season.
gonna order a pack of Deep Six QAD Exodus broadheads to go with my Muzzy DX-3's , these Injexions are so awesome


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

just traded my Heli-M for an 80# Monster 7 all black
gonna put my ultra rest on it, a 5 pin sight, and I'm gona shoot some Easton Axis FMJ Dangerous Game 250s or 300s through it w/brass inserts. it'll be my hog hunting bow & I might deer hunt w/it a couple times just to see what kind of damage it would do to one hahaha


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

80lbs dam!!! Sure wouldnt wana be that arrow flying outta there


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Here is my 2013 Omen Max 65lb,Maxes out at 67 but i got it at 62 right now. Its set up right now for the Easton Eagle Eye Championship.Im shooting 379gr Gold Tip Pro Hunters out of it for hunting.Might end up using this bow for 3D next year.I have some B Stingers set up on it but will switch the longbar out for a 12in for hunting.Limbdriver Pro with an Axcel Armortech Vision


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

lol yep, and a 650 grain arrow as well, I wouldnt want to be on the other end of it thats for sure XD


BowTecArcher11 said:


> 80lbs dam!!! Sure wouldnt wana be that arrow flying outta there


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

practice time, my sister wanted to be lazy & shoot sitting down/kneeling down lol


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

bow tec archer I forgot to let you know that Omen of yours looks sweet with you wrapping that barbed wire around it, didnt notice it at first but really cool creativity with that


----------



## eliteartist (Dec 23, 2012)

2010 ELITE GT500 (black), 27.5 in. draw 61lbs w/ HHa optimizer slide sight w/ .09 fiber, 8 in B-stinger w/ 11 oz. wt. Shooting a 470 gr FMJ w/ 125gr magnus buzzcut.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ignition kid said:


> bow tec archer I forgot to let you know that Omen of yours looks sweet with you wrapping that barbed wire around it, didnt notice it at first but really cool creativity with that


Thanks i picked it up at an IBO shoot thought it would look cool so i bought it.Im glad i got the silver cause it shows up good on the black riser.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

hahah well it looks really cool man, got some character in it lol


BowTecArcher11 said:


> Thanks i picked it up at an IBO shoot thought it would look cool so i bought it.Im glad i got the silver cause it shows up good on the black riser.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ignition kid said:


> hahah well it looks really cool man, got some character in it lol


Yeah when I take it to work with me at the bow people cant take there eyes off of it.


----------



## 2-dogs (Aug 31, 2009)

My New Breed, been shooting it for 3 yrs. now. Love it and at 60# it pushes a 400 gr. arrow in mid 280's


----------



## Msbowhunter18 (Oct 21, 2012)

hoyt charger #60 
qad ultra rest 
fuse sight, quiver, stab
gold tip arrows


not sent from my iPhone


----------



## 2-dogs (Aug 31, 2009)

Anyone else notice the pictures of all these black bows in this thread? I like


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I know, I used to only have all camo bows, now I have 3 black bows and only one camo bow which is my Z7 lol


2-dogs said:


> Anyone else notice the pictures of all these black bows in this thread? I like


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

My 80# Monster 7, shoots my 440grn arrows at 77# 28" at 300fps!
gonna shoot some fmj 340s with brass inserts, will weigh around 510-520grns


----------



## 2-dogs (Aug 31, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> My 80# Monster 7, shoots my 440grn arrows at 77# 28" at 300fps!
> gonna shoot some fmj 340s with brass inserts, will weigh around 510-520grns


I use to shoot only camo but since I went to the black I really like it, you have some real nice shooting & killing machines there.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

hahah yep, you know they say black is slimming. and I like black cause my strings really show up well 

hahah thanks, to me a bow isnt worthy until it's killed something lol, gotta take 2 of them out to kill.

the best part is shooting that Monster then shooting my elite, makes my elite feel even smoother than it already is 


2-dogs said:


> I use to shoot only camo but since I went to the black I really like it, you have some real nice shooting & killing machines there.


----------



## 2-dogs (Aug 31, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> hahah yep, you know they say black is slimming. and I like black cause my strings really show up well
> 
> hahah thanks, to me a bow isnt worthy until it's killed something lol, gotta take 2 of them out to kill.
> 
> the best part is shooting that Monster then shooting my elite, makes my elite feel even smoother than it already is


I have a Hoyt 38 Ultra I keep for a back up, it is a real good bow but the NB is so much easier and smooth.
I mainly shoot the NB but every now and then shoot the Hoyt to remember the way it use to be. Bows have came a long ways. I can ease the NB back with a Deer eye ball to eye ball
which is something I couldn't do before.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya thats how it is when I draw back some of my older bows I had/have. once I make a new string for my Z7 I'll be remembering that whole deal again, it's a nice bow, but not near as comfortable as my Elite, and especially because I shoot my 80# Monster alot now as well, it makes it even easier to draw back my Elite, it feel slike a toy when I'm pulling it back, but very comfy lol

and an easy draw cycle is very nice to have when you're hunting in cold weather like I encounter in Ohio, and having to hold back for a while as well since I like to draw early


2-dogs said:


> I have a Hoyt 38 Ultra I keep for a back up, it is a real good bow but the NB is so much easier and smooth.
> I mainly shoot the NB but every now and then shoot the Hoyt to remember the way it use to be. Bows have came a long ways. I can ease the NB back with a Deer eye ball to eye ball
> which is something I couldn't do before.


----------

